

Ask HN:  Where do I start to learn how to develop? - ericseidelman

I have ZERO coding/development skills.  ZERO.  Never written a line of code in my life.<p>Have a great idea for a business.  But it's the same old story - finding a tech co-founder is damn near impossible.<p>So if I'm going to learn how to build a MVP myself, where in the hell do I start?<p>My product would fall into a user interface/user experience type product vs. a  super super technical.  It's more of a social community built around a game concept.
======
dmose
You need to understand the fundamentals of a web application before diving in.
For example, do you understand how a simple form works? How data is
transferred from a web browser to a server and back?

I found that the when I was trying to learn the web, I was too obsessed with
learning a particular language..rather understanding the basics first, like
static html vs server side html, form POST/GET, Css, Js etc.

My suggestion? Write a series of static html pages with css and js. Get a
simple page working with a form, then try to submit that form to a server to
process.

Once you have a form posting to a server, try generating the entire static
html page you wrote on the server side using a simple scripting language (php,
asp.net etc)

